# Is there any port effort going on in FreeBSD community for linux-kvm?



## Avinash K (May 28, 2016)

http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page

Please let me know if there is any effort already going on in porting kvm into FreeBSD.

I am aware we have http://bhyve.org/ as FreeBSD hypervisor.


----------



## kpa (May 28, 2016)

There is this but I don't think it got anywhere:

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FabioChecconi/PortingLinuxKVMToFreeBSD

Judging by the lack of any current project it's not going to happen unless someone outside the current crop of developers takes up the task and organizes a project to implement it. I'm sure the FreeBSD Foundation would be happy to support such project but the drive has to come from the outside from people who need the feature.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 29, 2016)

Avinash K said:


> I am aware we have http://bhyve.org/ as FreeBSD hypervisor.


Then why would we want kvm?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 30, 2016)

I found this about Plan9 on bhyve


----------

